# G8447 & g8448



## chavera (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,

I just found out that G8447 & G8448 were deleted on 01/01/13, so I wanted to see if anyone knows if there are new HCPCS codes that replaced them?

Thanks


----------



## kmessa1978 (Jan 4, 2013)

*G8447*

I was wondering the same thing.  If you find out can you please let me know and I will do the same.

Thanks


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like they were discontinued. 

http://www.tmhp.com/News_Items/2012/12-Dec/TMB_05_HCPCS Special Bulletin 2013.pdf. 

I don't see a replacement code(s)


----------



## monopoly222 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Any Update?*

Just wondering if anyone has found out anymore info about G8447 & G8448 other than they have be discontinued...  Thanks.


----------



## tlmitch (Jan 9, 2013)

*G8447*

I also realized as of 1/2/13 G8447 was discontinued. I did see this on the CMS website 100-04 Transmittal 2616, but I am unable to find a replacement also. Let me know if you see anything different to replace this Code.

Thanks,


----------



## camcpc (Jan 16, 2013)

*Cannot find replacement*

I looked through all the new HCPC's codes and was not able to find a replacement and have not been able to find a replacement.  I have checked with several other sources and cannot find a replacement.  I am about to submit without any code.....


----------



## camcpc (Jan 17, 2013)

*G8447 continued*

I finally was able to speak to someone at CMS today. I was told that G8447 and G8448 have been retired and there are no replacement codes.  There is no longer a measure referring to the use of an EHR system.  She said that we should select a new measure to report for 2013. I trust that this information is reliable as our EMR system also told me there were no replacement codes...


----------



## krazikat32 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am a little late with this but still have a provider that wants to use the G8447 code. When referring to a new measure to report for 2013 - how and what is this?


----------

